
Basic Thinking (German TC) Sells for $62k - pclark
http://www.centernetworks.com/basic-thinking-ebay
======
fbailey
The difficulty really was that it was Roberts personal Blog and not a german
Techcrunch. And I think the publicity of the sale actually hurt the price,
since it was a personal blog and will be very difficult to maintain. If the
sale had happened non public a lot of SEO people would have tried to buy it
but press attention is not really something they want.

I think he should have invited more authors to the blog in the months before
the sale to make the blog less personal and more like Techcrunch. But that's
not his style.

------
pclark
seems low - no word on revenues though, not sure how accurate it is to call
this Germanys Techcrunch..

~~~
pmjordan
Comparing it to TechCrunch is a bit of a stretch, to be honest. I'd almost say
they paid too much, given that Robert Basic will no longer be contributing.
What's a blog without the people?

~~~
utnick
I would guess that a signifigant number of people that read techcrunch have
never heard of michael arrington, they just casually read it for the tech
news.

~~~
pmjordan
Arrington has a bunch of staff writing entries. Not so on BT as far as I can
tell. The new owners are apparently searching for volunteers to write
articles.

------
acangiano
That's very low for the most popular blog in Germany.

~~~
macco
In Germany blogs aren't that popular like in the US. It is not a main source
of news. It is more opinion publishing. There are only a few who can live from
blogging.

